# Need to know how to title a Skyline



## PlatniumIce (Mar 10, 2009)

A guy i know has a 1995 nissan Skyline GTS for sale but he said he would trade me for my nissan 350z but i dont know how to title it because its never been titled in the US but it already here what do i do to title it.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

dood walk away... its your best bet... ALSO your 350Z will walk all over the GTS ... lol


----------



## PlatniumIce (Mar 10, 2009)

Lol alright


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

the main thing here is why doesnt the owner title and register the car?

you should tell him i will trade but only for a titled and registered car otherwise the risk is not worth it...

your 350Z is a nice car... its no GTR but niether is a GTS

you have to remember that in japan GTS skylines are used as taxi's... the skyline name plate has and always will be a people moving sedan... thats what they are for that is where they have always fit in nissan's line up...

now a GTR is a different beast... and they are as epic as everyone says they are... the people who dont like GTR's are in denial...

i own a GTR32 and when im driving im smiling and i feel like the luckiest guy in the world... i would never settle for a GTS... id rather the 350z over a GTS skyline anyday

the 350z is a sexy car too...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2010)

Shadao said:


> the main thing here is why doesnt the owner title and register the car?
> 
> you should tell him i will trade but only for a titled and registered car otherwise the risk is not worth it...
> 
> ...


THIS..., except for the part about not settling for a GTS... I would not mind a GTS at all... Just my .02...


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

dont get me wrong a GTS is still a nice car, but compared to a 350z they are outdated...

if i were to have a purpose built drag or drift car, id pick up a couple r32 GTS-t's and have some fun..

but for a everyday or every other day nice car to go for nice drives, maybe enter a car show or 2 a 350z is much nicer and a much better platform...


----------

